# Electric grinder recommendation



## Chilli90 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hey all,

I currently have a Commandante C40 and grind coffee for espresso and pour over. Whilst I don't mind grinding for filter, I really dislike grinding for espresso (generally doing this 4x a day).

I want an electric grinder and flexible on budget (£300-700). Happy to pay more if it's really worth it, but also want to understand where the diminishing returns start. I've read that the Niche Zero is good but I can't find this in stock in UK.

Happy to hear your thoughts!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If you like single dosing, the Niche is the way to go with your budget, but you need to order from their indigogo page, and wait some time for production to catch up to get yours.

However if you'd prefer the idea of having a hopper of beans and getting a push button dose, the options open up a lot. However, most espresso focussed grinders won't be very easy to switch to another brewing method and back again (exceptions exist but you lose out elsewhere usually).

The current favourite for hopper fed on demand grinders are Eureka Mignons, from the super-basic Facile, through the Specialita to the XL with bigger burrs. The internals of the current Rocket grinders are by Eureka too, but the externals are awesome, so a viable alternative if you prefer the looks of the Fausto or Faustino.

On a personal note, I'm planning on either a Rocket Fausto or Eureka Mignon depending on budget when I have the cash to change grinders. The ability to pop the grind chamber open to clean the insides easily and without losing settings is a big plus to me after having to deal with stale coffee smells from the tough to clean doser on my 16 year old compak.

For me, the diminishing returns point starts at about the top end of your budget range. The Eureka Atom/Helios/MignonXL are where I'd say it starts to get expensive to get minor improvements, though a good solid case could be made for pushing that up to about 800 or 900 quid with some of the 75mm burr grinders starting there.

It depends on your tastebuds and how... umm.. particular you are about your beans and whether you love the light side of life or prefer things a bit darker. Someone who lives entirely on the light roasted end of life will notice a bigger burr far more than I will with darker roasts.


----------

